# ,  / > Icom >  IC 7100

## wlad dz

3.5.       .   ,,       50% .     .  ?

----------


## UA9FAL

> 3.5.       .   ,,      50% .     .  ?


     ,        ,    3,5 .      ...

----------

R2DAD

----------


## R2DAD

,   -  .
  .      UA0QHJ,  FT920,  21    .      ,    .       .
        .

  , .   ,   ,  .

----------


## 75

icom 7100  .      (5 ).     ALC   -.
  _ The connected IC-7100 cannot update.   ,    -  ?

----------


## 75

,    usb    .  ,        
  ,   icom    .

----------


## Ic-7300

,   ,     .    ,  .. , ?

----------


## R6LCF

> 


         !

----------


## 75

.  ,  3   . ,     .   ,        
 ,   icom 7100    .
   cs 7100  rs ba1  HRD   .

----------


## 75

w 7 , 64 bit

----------


## RA1WU

Digi.
       ,   .

----------

RA1WU

----------


## R8XAQ

!   - ' .    UR5EQF. 
 SSB   <CATCMDHEX:FEFE88E01  A05009002FD><CATCMDH  EX:FEFE88E01A0500910  2FD> SSB-On( ')
 Digi- <CATCMDHEX:FEFE88E01  A05009003FD><CATCMDH  EX:FEFE88E01A0500910  3FD> Digi-On( ')
   ""  
  .  :Smile:  
   .

----------


## Eugene163

> SSB ALC?


    L,    ,   ALC ,      SSB.
    -, .

----------

